# aquaclear impeller



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

planning to turn an aquaclear 70 to a refugium... will be for a 2 gallon tank.

anyone know if i should go with the ac 20 or 30 impeller?

im worried the 20 will be too little power...


and wheres the cheapest place to get one of these?

thanks!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you tried using the stock impeller? I used an unaltered AC110 impeller/filter on a 10 Gallon Reef, and still put in two additional powerheads.


Just my $0.02, strong flow was very helpful in my nano tank. Before you do anything, just try it once the rock is in the tank.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yea that was one of my concern, i havent set it up yet cuz ive been busy... maybe ill try it stock first perhaps i can stick some styroform in the suction tube to slow things down?

my small powerfilter has a turn knob that lets me control waterflow from like full power to no movement of water... too bad ACs cant 

i know theres a lot of designs for the ac mods... which one do u think is best? i dono if i should do the baffle (ill prob just buy a piece of hard plastic from the dollar store)... im thinking i should keep the basket as is... just in case im going to sell the filter in the future.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

AC filters do have a flow adjustment.

Also, you can modify the intake to come down, and then a 90* and then accross the bottom of the tank. I did this, and it worked great at intaking from accross the tanks length, giving a great flow pattern withing the tank (barrel roll-like).

I didn't alter the inside of the AC. Just the lid to fit a Skimmer inside. And in the beggining while the chaeto was still loose and stringy I used the bottom of the tray just wedged in to stop it from coming out. After a while that wasnt needed even.


----------

